# Burying bones?!



## Crunchie (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello, I have a 5 month old Cockapoo and whenver we give him treats, bones, etc he doesn't want to chew them at all but immediately goes to bury them, crying if he can't find a spot!
Why isn't he intereested in eating them?! Very bizarre to me as I'm used to Labradors! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry I don't have this problem, but I do have the holes 

Maybe he's saving them for later xx

Sorry I can't help


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy used to do this a lot which was very frustrating especially as the lamb rib I would have given her was her tea! She would then come back in looking for something else! She doesn't do it as much now but every now and again she will trot in from the garden with something muddy and horrible looking in her mouth which I have to swiftly remove and dispose of!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My two just eat their bones straight away. But my cavalier used to do exactly that- he would walk round the house and garden with his bone in his mouth whining like anything!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes Dudley does this too - i've given up buying some of the chewy treats I used to as he immediately takes them to the garden and hides or buries them and only once did I actually see him did one up again, I think some dogs still have the early instincts that most used to have and others have lost them, rolling in yukky stuff is something most of them still do!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol, Millie often hides things in the garden. Sometimes burying them, other times under a bush on the stoney bed. She'll got back later and eat them then.

If she can't get outside she'll hid things in her bed, under a cushion on under my pillow


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lucy just started doing that recently too, its hilarious! She'll come in sometimes from outside with things she hid earlier. I don't know why they do it, but it sure cracks me up, especially when she walks around with it in her mouth whining. Why don't they just eat it right then and there? No clue!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pepper does it with big Bonio biscuits. She walks around looking for somewhere to hide it, she spends ages, then when she puts it down she pretends to cover it over, pushing imaginary soil with her head. She does go back later to eat it!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

As soon as I give Teddy a chew or a bone he disappears out the door into the garden and reappears a few minutes later with his muzzle covered in dirt He doesn't seem to have a clue that he is meant to sit quietly and have a nice chewy break. Silly billy So glad he is not alone in this. It helps knowing that others do the same.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

I frequently go to bed and find Benji has left a large bonio under my pillow!


----------

